# A couple of pics of Godric. :)



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

It's been a while since I posted! I haven't really taken any recent pics that looked any good, but here are a couple of decent ones I got with my camera phone today.
































Godric is just over 5 months old (he's 23 weeks). We haven't weighed him in a bit, but he's still on the smallish side. I doubt if he's over 45lbs, but maybe I'll check tomorrow. He's quite skinny and awkward. :wub: No idea how tall he is. Sorry, I suck, haha.



If you don't remember, his dam is Helga Eurosportu, daughter of V Galant Z Pohranicni Straze, and his sire is Norbo von Schraderhaus, son of Velmi Dobry Norbo Ben-Ju. If that means anything to ya.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

He almost looks like a bicolor in those pics, but he's a dark sable. I love the circles around his eyes!










He's in need of a bath - even his nametag is filthy!

Here are all of my canine babies:










Victor oin the front, Vincent in the middle, Godric in the back, and I cut me out because I had gone to the gym and I looked like crap, haha.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

very handsome guy. ny furry terror is almost 6 months.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Very handsome indeed!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He is sooooo handsome and gotten so BIG!!! Masi says' WOOF" to her hunky 1/2 bro


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's very handsome! Love his coloring


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a handsome guy! I love his name too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice dog family! Godric is very handsome!


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Godric is very stately and regal looking, great coloring, love the face !!!

What a nice fur family you have


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I met his parents on my visit to Schraderhaus


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

He is handsome looking boy :wub:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous!

But those pics were taken with your PHONE? Dang, I need a new phone.... LOL


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> He is gorgeous! I met his parents on my visit to Schraderhaus


Really?? What did you think of them? How were they in person? Tell me *everything*!  (Good and bad.)





Konotashi said:


> He's gorgeous!
> 
> But those pics were taken with your PHONE? Dang, I need a new phone.... LOL


Ha, yeah, it takes good pics! My favorite is in my albums, with his face in the dirt.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are a couple from like three weeks ago, I think. Excuse the funky colors, the camera phone SUCKS if the lighting is weird. It was very early in the morning, so the color and contrast is all wonky.

Godric and my husband:









He's so little!













If only I had been at the right angle. I ALMOST caught a pic of him self-stacking.











And here's a cute one from a while back that I just discovered on my phone today:










His coat has changed so much in the last two months! Look how his eye highlights changed too.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

He is so gorgeous! Don't worry about his size.

Minna is on the smallish size too. She's about 40 pounds and she's 23 weeks old. My male is about 19' tall and Minna is just a little bit taller right now. But she's skinny -- not unhealthy, just how she is. I'm not worried about it, figure she'll fill-out eventually.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Good looking dog. From the pics it looks like he's very serious, all business. My pup is pretty small, he's 7months + now and he's probably 45lbs 21inches at the withers. I figure only 3 more inches and he'll be in the standard he's just been a slow grower, but he's gotten really fast and he's very athletic even at this in between age where he's clumsy. I have to be careful because he loves to jump all the time over everything.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

blackviolet said:


> If you don't remember, his dam is Helga Eurosportu, daughter of V Galant Z Pohranicni Straze, and his sire is Norbo von Schraderhaus, son of *Velmi Dobry Norbo Ben-Ju.* If that means anything to ya.


We've got an ancestor in common!! This dog is my soon-to-be-pup's maternal grandsire (or something... I dont speak 'pedigree' *grin*)!!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Godric looks great!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> We've got an ancestor in common!! This dog is my soon-to-be-pup's maternal grandsire (or something... I dont speak 'pedigree' *grin*)!!


Sorry, New Pup's sire's maternal grandsire. Maybe.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> We've got an ancestor in common!! This dog is my soon-to-be-pup's maternal grandsire (or something... I dont speak 'pedigree' *grin*)!!


Awesome.  Where's your pup from? 

Godric is now just over 6 months and 64lbs.


----------



## DarkestUnicorn (Sep 6, 2010)

I want a sable

He's gorgeous


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

DarkestUnicorn said:


> I want a sable
> 
> He's gorgeous


 
Thanks! :wub:

Your pup is adorable!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

blackviolet said:


> Awesome.  Where's your pup from?
> 
> Godric is now just over 6 months and 64lbs.


This is Dad ... 

Brix z Malej Fatry - German shepherd dog

I've been trying to research his lines since his hips are only 'Fair'. 

I'm still looking for Mom's online pedigree ... I'll have a copy when I get New Pup in 2 weeks.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, he's purrrrty!


----------

